#  Krankheiten >   Leberwerte Gamma GT. Hepatitis C. >

## jb

Hallo Zusammen. 
Ich habe folgendes Anliegen bzw. Frage. Bei mir wurde vor einigen Jahren Hepatitis C festgestellt und habe diesem eigentlich keine grosse Beachtung geschenkt. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich in dieser Zeit ab und zu auch mal etwas Alkohol getrunken habe, manchmal des guten zuviel. Zu Beginn dieses Jahres ging ich wieder einmal zum Arzt um mich zu Untersuchen bei dem ich wieder auf diese Hepatitis C angesprochen wurde. 
Ich nahm mir vor keinen Alkohol (Abstinent) mehr zu trinken und dies ziehe ich nun seit 6 Monaten durch, jedoch bewegt sich der Gamma GT Wert immer zwischen 230 und 270 U/l. Alle anderen Werte sind im Normalbereich, sprich GOT, GPT und MCV, auch liess ich den CDT Wert bestimmen und dieser war ebenfalls immer im normalen Bereich, sprich <2.0. Ausgangswert Gamma GT vor 6 Monaten war um die 350 U/l.
Mein Arzt meint der Wert müsste sich eigentlich noch weiter senken, wobei ich wie geschrieben Abstinent lebe, was der Alkohol und andere Drogen betrifft.
Zu meiner Person möchte ich noch sagen, dass ich etwas Übergewichtig bin, 175 cm gross bei ca. 92 kg. Ich esse gerne gut und viel, wobei ich Gerichte mit Saucen liebe, esse wenig Gemüse aber viel Teigwaren, Fleisch usw. Ich bin Raucher und bewege mich ausser bei der Arbeit nicht viel, ausser Spaziergänge mit der Familie. 
Meine Fragen nun: 
- Warum senkt sich der Gamma GT Wert nicht nach unten ?
- Kann dies an meinem Essverhalten liegen ?
- Kann es sein, dass ich bereits eine Fettleber / Alkoholleber habe ?
- Ist dieser Wert zwischen 230 und 270 U/l für eine Hepatitis C normal ? 
Für die Antworten danke ich Euch zum voraus.

----------


## Teetante

*Hi jb! 
Das mit den Blutwerten kann ich Dir nicht genau sagen, die (angehenden) Ärzte hier können das aber bestimmt. Ich denke, Du solltest Deine Ernährung gewaltig ändern, wenig Fett, viel Gemüse und Obst, wenig Fleisch, wenig Soßen (meistens haben die einen hohen Fettgehalt und das schadet der Leber nunmal) und vor allem kleinere Portionen. Und außerdem solltest Du Dich wohl mehr bewegen.  
Zur Frage der "Fettleber oder Alkoholleber" wäre gut zu wissen, wieviel Alkohol und in welchem Zeitraum, also 1 Bier am Tag zum Beispiel, oder 2 etc. und natürlich wieviel Jahre Du aktiv Alkohol getrunken hast!  
Ich weiß von unseren Patienten früher in der Praxis, daß die Leberwerte bei einer Hepatitis C (oder auch Hep. A oder B) immer erhöht waren. 
Von 350U/l auf 230 bis 270U/l ist ja schon eine Minderung, soweit ich weiß, steigt der Wert ja auch nicht sofort nach etwas zuviel Alkoholgenuß, das dauert ja auch eine ganze Zeit, bis die Werte in die Höhe schnellen.  
Stelle Deine Ernährung um und treib etwas Sport, dann wird der Gamma-GT sicherlich auch nochmal was sinken. Bekommst Du den Medikamente bezüglich der Hepatitis C? 
Viele Grüße, Andrea *

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo jb  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Erst einmal herzlich willkommen hier im Forum  :v_smilie_rainbow:  
Zu deiner Frage mit der Alkoholleber. 
Eine Hepatitis ist ja eine Entzündung der Leber, bei dir ist die Hepatitis C ja chronisch.
Durch die Entzündung wird deine Leber über die Jahre immer mehr geschädigt.
Wenn man ein starker Trinker ist und regelmäßig (einmal die Woche bis zum umfallen saufen ist besser für die Leber als jeden Tag ne Flasche Wein) viel Alkohol trinkt, dann schädigt das die Leber. Eine Fettleber entsteht dann (vereinfacht gesagt), wenn mehr Fette (LDL, Chylomikronen, Fettsäuren) in die Leberzellen aufgenommen werden, als "verbraucht" und ausgeschleust werden können.  
Die häufigsten Ursachen für eine Leberverfettung sind:
Alkoholismus, Diabetes melitus (idR Typ2), Hyperlipoproteinämie, Adipositas (starkes Übergewicht), Eiweißmangel (bei Unterernährung), toxischen Medikamentenwirkungen,... 
Ein isolierte Gamma GT erhöhung kann für eine Leberverfettung sprechen. 
Eine Leberverfettung ist jedoch keine Krankheit an sich, sondern lediglich ein Begleitphänomen.  
Wahrscheinlich spielen bei dir mehrere Faktoren eine Rolle.
Deine Leber ist durch die chronische Entzündung sowieso schon angegriffen, dann noch dein Übergewicht und deine vorliebe fürs Essen.
Generell ist eine Fettleber reversibel (bildet sich zurück), wenn die Grundkrankheit behoben wird. 
Also könnte dir evtl. eine Ernährungsumstellung helfen. 
Aber das ist etwas, dass du mit deinem Arzt besprechen solltest. 
Mir fehlt dazu die klinische Erfahrung (hab einiges gerade noch einmal in meinem schlauen Buch nachgelesen  :Grin: ) 
Ich hoffe, ich konnte deine Frage teilweise beantworten. 
Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall noch viel Spass bei uns 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## jb

Hallo.
Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Ja das mit der Bewegung muss ich wohl ernst nehmen und ebenfalls dies mit dem essen. Ich werde mich mit meinem Arzt darüber unterhalten. 
Zu den Fragen von Angi1001: 
Ich hatte leider einen sehr starken Alkoholkonsum, der sich über ca. 2 1/2 bis 3 Jahre hinzog. Während der Woche jeden Abend 2 bis 4 Standartdrinks (Bier) und am Wochenende (Samstag und Sonntag zusammen) kam so im Schnitt bis zu 3 Liter Bier zusammen.
Medikamente nehme ich keine wegen der Hepatits C, ich hatte mal mit dem Interferon begonnen, dies jedoch nach ca. 4 Monaten wieder abgebrochen, da es keine Wirkung zeigte. In dieser Zeit hatte ich jedoch nicht Abstinent gelebt, sondern reduzierte den Alkoholkonsum auf ca. 5 Standartdrinks in der Woche.
Mein Arzt meint, solange sich die Werte in einem normalen Bereich bewegen und sich nicht mehr stark erhöhen, kann ich zuwarten mit einer erneuten Behandlung des Hepatitis C.

----------


## Teetante

*Hi jb! 
Ich würde an Deiner Stelle mit Deinem behandelnden Arzt sprechen wegen der Ernährungsumstellung und auch was für Sport Du machen sollst.  
Siehst Du, daß meinte ich vorhin damit, die Werte haben sich über einen längeren Zeitraum aufgebaut und bauen sich nun auch nicht von heute auf morgen wieder ab! Ganz schön viel, was Du so getrunken hast, aber auch wenn es "nur" Bier war, braucht Deine Leber Zeit, um sich zu erholen.  
Berichte mal, wie es weitergeht!  
Viele liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## jb

Habe noch eine Frage. 
Was wird ein unabhängiger Arzt (nicht mein Hausarzt) aus diesen Werten (Gamma GT 230 bis 270 U/l) schliessen, wenn der GPT ebenfalls an der oberen Toleranzgrenze (zwischen 40 und 44 U/l) liegt ? 
Bestätigt dies die Hepatitis C oder wird er sagen nach 0815 Muster muss dies ein Alki sein ? 
Oder wie Angi geschrieben hat, dass er zu einem Schluss kommt, dass das Übergewicht damit im Zusammenhang steht ?

----------


## Teetante

*Hi jb! 
Wahrscheinlich wird der andere Arzt die Blutuntersuchung wiederholen, da Du die Voruntersuchung wahrscheinlich in Kopie mitbringst.  
Ich denke mal, (kenne ich so aus der Praxis), daß der 2. Arzt sich eine eigene Meinung bilden wird und Dich nicht als Alki abstempelt. Besser gesagt: Er wird Dich sicherlich nach Deinem Alkoholkonsum in den letzten Jahren fragen und nach Ernährung und Sport und und und. Schlechte Leberwerte bedeuten ja nicht nur ein Alkoholproblem als Diagnose, sondern eben auch andere Erkrankungen. Das wird er Dir dann aber sagen.  
Wolltest Du den Arzt wechseln oder nur nochmal eine 2. Meinung?? 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## jb

Hallo Andrea 
Ich wollte eigentlich nur eine zweite Meinung, dies soll keineswegs bedeuten, dass ich meinem Hausarzt nicht traue aber es ist immer besser sich mehrere Meinungen einzuholen, jedenfalls hat mir dieses Forum geholfen. 
Kennst Du oder vielleicht jemand anderst sich mit Aufbaupräparaten / Nahrungsergänzung aus ? 
Es könnte doch auch sein, dass die Leberwerte durch dies erhöht sein können, da ich bis vor einigen Tagen so etwas zu mir nahm, ich dachte mir es hilft bei der Gewichtsreduktion, was aber nicht der Fall war. 
Ein Produkt enthält Chitosan.
Ein zweites trägt den Namen Pyruvat und enthält zu 99.5 % Calciumpyruvat, des weiteren Tyrosin mit 99 % Melasseisolat und weitere schreckliche Namen so wie L-Carnitin, Phosphatidyl-Choli, Phosphatidyl-Inositol, Chrom- und Zinkhefe, Phosphatidylethanolamin. 
Natürlich heisst es auf der Packung alles auf Naturbasis, jedoch ob und wie es sich im Körper auswirkt schreibt niemand. 
Hast Du da auch einen Hinweis ?

----------


## StarBuG

Es wird an deiner fetten Ernährung liegen.
Dabei sind vorallem versteckte Fette wie in Fertigprodukten gefährlich, weil man die Menge unterschätzt.
Am besten du gehst zu einer Ernährungsberatung, da wird dir dein Hausarzt sicher einige Adressen geben können. 
Diese Nahrungsergänzungsmittel sind fast alle homöopathisch oder auf Deutsch, sie kosten nur viel Geld, bringen aber nix  :Zwinker:  
Eine gesunde und ausgewogene Ernährung ist das wichtigste. 
Aber darüber reden ist immer einfach, gehöre ja selber nicht zu den schlankesten und weiß wie schwierig es ist, eine gesunde Ernährung einzuhalten.
Wichtig ist vor allem, dass selbst wenn man mal einen Ausrutscher hat, man weiter an dem vorhaben fest hällt und nicht frustriert abbricht. 
Wünsch dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg. 
Micha

----------


## StarBuG

Hab die Umfrage mal geschlossen, ich glaub es hat keiner hier verstanden, was du dir für eine Antwort durch die Umfrage erhoffst. 
Wenn du sie allerdings unbedingt wieder offen haben möchtest, mach ich sie dir natürlich gerne wieder auf  :Zwinker:  
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## jb

Ich möchte mich für Eure Antworten nochmals bedanken. 
Die Fragen stehen im obersten Text. 
Eigentlich habe ich alles erfahren was ich wissen wollte, ausser ob sich die Werte 230 bis 270 im Bereich einer Hepatitis C oder wie ich jetzt durch Euch erfahren habe die Werte auch im Bereich einer fetthaltigen Ernährung liegen oder ob diese in der Regel höher oder tiefer sind, da ich mich durchs ganze Internet gecklickt habe und nichts ausser den Normwerten gesehen habe. 
Ich wollte mich auf diese weise in einem Forum erkundigen, da wie ich geschrieben habe mein Hausarzt lediglich sagt, diese Werte müssen noch runter, jedoch hat er mir zum Beispiel wegen der Ernährungsumstellung nichts gesagt oder andere Hinweise gegeben. 
Nochmals vielen Dank und wenn jemand eventuelle Erfahrungswerte hat, bitte ich Ihn dies mir noch mitzuteilen.

----------

